
Lack of sleep alters human gene activity  - adrianhoward
http://surrey.ac.uk/mediacentre/press/2013/98567_lack_of_sleep_alters_human_gene_activity.htm
======
drucken
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5284832>

~~~
creativename
Another mystery of how a story can stay on the front page for hours with one
comment while others drop off more quickly with active discussion happening. I
know it's been discussed before, but sometimes I'm very confused about the
ranking of stories.

~~~
ma2rten
Number of comments is not important at all, just number of upvotes.

Stories drop of quickly if they get flagged. It also depends on the amount of
competition.

